# finding a good unit



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

when looking for a unit to use for Detailing and storage what did you guys look for when you picked you units?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Inrested in the outcome of this too, looking at units my self for next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

We're looking a mobile is good and everything but im finding it hard to store all my chemicals and gear im not using plus with the way the weather is im having to call off work i lost some good jobs today Stupid weather.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> We're looking a mobile is good and everything but im finding it hard to store all my chemicals and gear im not using plus with the way the weather is im having to call off work i lost some good jobs today Stupid weather.


Same here, joys of the trade I guess :lol: I'm just thinking next year. Not enough work yet to warrant the unit cost insurance and other bills yet. But hopefully next year. I want and indoor wash bay idealy to be able to work in winter.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Try and keep outgoings to a minimum. I operated a construction business for 4 yrs from home until I could warrant buying a unit. Lots of start up companies fail within the first 18 months. Maximising income (working all the hrs) and minimising outgoings worked for me. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Im thinking of rent a garage from the local Council to store chemicals and stuff im not using.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Location, location, location......


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Location, location, location......


He is right my unit is not as such in perfect location but it is very big and price was right and most important which has helped with insurances is on very secure location safe for keeping vehicles overnight.

price is just important you will find you can bargain on some units either some free time to get sorted or price reduction, just remember you will have a lot more outgoings and for few months while people get to know where you are money will be tight so make sure you have some spare in the bank :thumb:

All depends what market you are aiming for if just for storing chemicals and doing the odd car then the above does not apply so much


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> He is right my unit is not as such in perfect location but it is very big and price was right and most important which has helped with insurances is on very secure location safe for keeping vehicles overnight.
> 
> price is just important you will find you can bargain on some units either some free time to get sorted or price reduction, just remember you will have a lot more outgoings and for few months while people get to know where you are money will be tight so make sure you have some spare in the bank :thumb:
> 
> All depends what market you are aiming for if just for storing chemicals and doing the odd car then the above does not apply so much


Price, security and size are my main concerns, but still on unsure on how big. But at the moment what I looked at is about 5k a year that's before I have paid rates, Electric, insurance, security and phone line etc. But location is not my big hitter, I dont realy want a public shouty adverised unit, when there may possibly be cars stored. But then again it's what is the best, A unit out the way and quite where no one will ever notice it getting broken into. Or a unit near alot of traffic where it would be noticed.

But I need to be doing atlest two details a week to cover the costs of all that and other expenses. At the moment it's just not going to happen, as I'm only just covering my mobile costs at the moment. I need to get into doing more bulk valeting and start hammering it.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Flair said:


> Price, security and size are my main concerns, but still on unsure on how big. But at the moment what I looked at is about 5k a year that's before I have paid rates, Electric, insurance, security and phone line etc. But location is not my big hitter, I dont realy want a public shouty adverised unit, when there may possibly be cars stored. But then again it's what is the best, A unit out the way and quite where no one will ever notice it getting broken into. Or a unit near alot of traffic where it would be noticed.
> 
> But I need to be doing atlest two details a week to cover the costs of all that and other expenses. At the moment it's just not going to happen, as I'm only just covering my mobile costs at the moment. I need to get into doing more bulk valeting and start hammering it.


Then in your situation and to be fair most on hear prime location is more important you need to be seen and doing the lower end market as they say and up talking people to better services until more get to see your detailing work you can always add cameras security to the unit to make it safe or you could find somewhere safe and increase your advertising budget offer pickup and delivery service etc.


----------

